# STREETLOW CALENDAR SIGNING



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

COME SHOW THE LADIES SOME LOVE, TAKE SOME PICS AND GET YOUR CALENDAR SIGNED BY ONE OF THE BEAUTIFUL LADIES OF STREETLOW!!!








THE ADDRESS TO THE STORE IS 1082 E SANTA CLARA ST, SAN JOSE CA. 95116


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


which models are going 2 b there?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

SO FAR RUTHIE, MZ MAC, AND SIOMARA..... MIGHT HAVE A FEW MORE YOU NEVER KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 2 2009, 11:49 AM~12584567
> *SO FAR RUTHIE, MZ MAC, AND SIOMARA..... MIGHT HAVE A FEW MORE YOU NEVER KNOW :biggrin:
> *




who's MZ MAC AND SIOMORA? POST PICS :biggrin: 



WE ALL KNOW WHO *RUTHIE* IS :biggrin: CUZ SHE IS ALSO COCHINOS SPOKESMODEL


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 11:52 AM~12584591
> *who's MZ MAC AND SIOMORA? POST PICS  :biggrin:
> WE ALL KNOW WHO RUTHIE IS  :biggrin:  CUZ SHE IS ALSO COCHINOS SPOKESMODEL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 11:52 AM~12584591
> *who's MZ MAC AND SIOMORA? POST PICS  :biggrin:
> WE ALL KNOW WHO RUTHIE IS  :biggrin:  CUZ SHE IS ALSO COCHINOS SPOKESMODEL
> *


knowing her she will charge for her name


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 11:52 AM~12584591
> *who's MZ MAC AND SIOMORA? POST PICS  :biggrin:
> WE ALL KNOW WHO RUTHIE IS  :biggrin:  CUZ SHE IS ALSO COCHINOS SPOKESMODEL
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 2 2009, 12:30 PM~12584852
> *knowing her she will charge for her name
> *


Hey...... Where's the love at, man? SHEESH!!!! I will not be charging if you buy a Calendar.. I pinky promise!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 11:52 AM~12584591
> *who's MZ MAC AND SIOMORA? POST PICS  :biggrin:
> WE ALL KNOW WHO RUTHIE IS  :biggrin:  CUZ SHE IS ALSO COCHINOS SPOKESMODEL
> *


Maybe you can set up a booth outside. Lol
What up COCHINOS!!!! 
Let's show some support for the new calendar and sexy ladies


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 2 2009, 03:53 PM~12586404
> *Hey...... Where's the love at, man? SHEESH!!!! I will not be charging if you buy a Calendar.. I pinky promise!
> *


jp :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 2 2009, 04:26 PM~12586674
> *jp :biggrin:
> *


Oh, LOL I guess I don't know how to take a joke... he he, I'm sorry!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 2 2009, 04:01 PM~12586459
> *Maybe you can set up a booth outside. Lol
> What up COCHINOS!!!!
> Let's show some support for the new calendar and sexy ladies
> *




good idea :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 2 2009, 03:53 PM~12586404
> *Hey...... Where's the love at, man? *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 2 2009, 05:06 PM~12586982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the day when I took that wagon's cherry?
Good times, good times


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 2 2009, 03:01 PM~12586459
> *Maybe you can set up a booth outside. Lol
> What up COCHINOS!!!!
> Let's show some support for the new calendar and sexy ladies
> *


we could but then El raider gonna wanna model his purses and sell elotes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 05:24 PM~12587148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh.... the picture that gave me my name! Lol, u guys are too much. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

[ quote=bigdaddysautoparts,Jan 2 2009, 05:37 PM~12587241]
we could but then El raider gonna wanna model his purses and sell elotes :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0


> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 2 2009, 05:37 PM~12587241
> *we could but then El raider gonna wanna model his purses and sell elotes :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 Some one is getting jealous... You got a real nice body too J.r  Don't hate participate!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Jan 2 2009, 04:41 PM~12587276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah yeah i could model burritos, tacos and tortas


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 2 2009, 05:36 PM~12587238
> *Isn't that the day when I took that wagon's cherry?
> Good times, good times
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 2 2009, 05:57 PM~12587409
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I am starting to think that every cherry I take, leaves me and gets famous without me?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

* :worship: Ruthie Skye :worship: *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Ms Raquel ReppiN' Aztecas for the 2009!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 2 2009, 05:39 PM~12587255
> *Ahh.... the picture that gave me my name! Lol, u guys are too much. :biggrin:
> *



Aww shiet Ruthie is going to be in the building! My brother and i are going to stop by on our way to Salinas, you know u gotta sign our Calendars girl!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 2 2009, 05:37 PM~12587241
> *we could but then El raider gonna wanna model his purses and sell elotes :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





pinche celoso :biggrin: 


I'm going 2 try 2 make it out there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so how much are the calendars?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 10:11 PM~12589788
> *pinche celoso  :biggrin:
> I'm going 2 try 2 make it out there
> *


SEXY ASS RUTHIE SKYE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2009, 10:23 PM~12589944
> *SEXY ASS RUTHIE SKYE
> *




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2009, 09:20 PM~12589117
> * :worship: Ruthie Skye :worship:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 10:35 PM~12590115
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 2 2009, 11:44 AM~12584519
> *COME SHOW THE LADIES SOME LOVE, TAKE SOME PICS AND GET YOUR CALENDAR SIGNED BY ONE OF THE BEAUTIFUL LADIES OF STREETLOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 10:16 PM~12589849
> *so how much are the calendars?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 2 2009, 05:36 PM~12587238
> *Isn't that the day when I took that wagon's cherry?
> Good times, good times
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

HEY RUTHIE HOW ABOUT THIS CHERRY :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 2 2009, 07:16 PM~12587957
> *I am starting to think that every cherry I take, leaves me and gets famous without me?
> *


TAKE MINE AND LETS FIND OUT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 2 2009, 11:31 PM~12590762
> *TAKE MINE AND LETS FIND OUT
> *


Wow, and no commitment??? Sweet!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 10:16 PM~12589849
> *so how much are the calendars?
> *


What will you do for one is the question? I need some knobs to be shine, if you know what I mean  lmao. 10 whole bucks!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 3 2009, 01:47 AM~12591760
> *What will you do for one is the question? I need some knobs to be shine, if you know what I mean  lmao. 10  whole bucks!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 3 2009, 12:32 AM~12591249
> *Wow, and no commitment??? Sweet!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 2 2009, 11:31 PM~12590762
> *TAKE MINE AND LETS FIND OUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i'll be there big daddy is their tacos


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Ruthie showing off her goodies ASS always! :worship: :worship: 





















Ruthie with Tones "84cutty"










:worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 3 2009, 11:32 PM~12598594
> *Ruthie showing off her goodies ASS always!    :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 4 2009, 12:36 AM~12599221
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2....hahahaha!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i want the girl on the cover....i was there for the shoot and she is hotttttttt


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 4 2009, 07:40 AM~12600490
> *i want the girl on the cover....i was there for the shoot and she is hotttttttt
> *


ill put your name on the list :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 4 2009, 09:27 AM~12600885
> *ill put your name on the list  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks i appreciate it........shes worth the wait


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 4 2009, 09:38 AM~12600971
> *thanks i appreciate it........shes worth the wait
> *


she def is... are you stopping by?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 4 2009, 10:20 AM~12601225
> *she def is... are you stopping by?
> *


YUP


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

need this gone

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448381


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

not to sure yet but might be having some food for sale that day too.... my track team needs some money so might be selling Chile Verde Lunches/dinners to go :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

is it supposed to rain or be nice, if it dont rain we try to make it. its an hour n a half drive 4 use.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Is there a web site to buy the calender?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 5 2009, 05:39 PM~12614241
> *Is there a web site to buy the calender?
> *


 www.streetlowmagazine.com


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/SLM_Calen...009Calendar.htm


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jan 5 2009, 04:31 PM~12614165
> *is it supposed to rain or be nice, if it dont rain we try to make it. its an hour n a half drive 4 use.
> *


according to the wearther reposrt its gonna be sunny with a high of 62 degrees


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is the signing going 2 be inside or outside the store?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 05:41 PM~12614956
> *is the signing going 2 be inside or outside the store?
> *


we can do either one... guess depends on the weather


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 5 2009, 06:43 PM~12614979
> *we can do either one... guess depends on the weather
> *



do it outside make sure they wear da less as possible n hope is cold :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 06:45 PM~12614996
> *do it outside make sure they wear  da less as possible n hope is cold  :biggrin:
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 06:45 PM~12614996
> *do it outside make sure they wear  da less as possible n hope is cold  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 05:45 PM~12614996
> *do it outside make sure they wear  da less as possible n hope is cold  :biggrin:
> *


este cabron, how about if the water hose accidently turns on and wets them :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 6 2009, 09:29 AM~12620991
> *este cabron, how about if the water hose accidently turns on and wets them :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



that will work 2 :biggrin: 


or how bout a dunk tank? Ruthie likes 2 b dunk :cheesy:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

ILL BE THERE MIXING IT UP!!

DROPPIN THE FREESTYLE OLDIES HIP HOP TOP HITS ON 2 TURNTABLES!!!!

DJ KRAZY!
AZTECAS C.C DJ


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 4 2009, 05:53 PM~12604335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THOUGHT SHE RETIRED??


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 6 2009, 05:17 PM~12625041
> *:0 <span style=\'color:red\'>Attention Whore*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jan 6 2009, 02:56 PM~12623609
> *ILL BE THERE MIXING IT UP!!
> 
> DROPPIN THE FREESTYLE OLDIES HIP HOP TOP HITS ON 2 TURNTABLES!!!!
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: go DJ thats my DJ!! :biggrin: oHhH AND go RUTHIE thats my RUTHIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12625060
> * Attention Whore
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> * Attention Whore*
> [/quote
> Modeling is low on my list when it comes to family and if that makes me an "Attention Whore" then FUCK IT I'm the biggest Attention whore there is.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> > * Attention Whore*
> > [/quote
> > Modeling is low on my list when it comes to family and if that makes me an "Attention Whore" then FUCK IT I'm the biggest Attention whore there is.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> > * OOOOOOOHHH KAY!! </span>*


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Hope to see everyone support for the Calendar and the beautiful ladies


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Fuck all them "HATERS" ruthie!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Jr. After Party at ur SHOP? hahhaa


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Ruthie k aciendo muchacha?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 6 2009, 07:00 PM~12626020
> *Fuck all them "HATERS" ruthie!!
> *


LET THEM HATERS HATE RUTHIE THEY CAN EAT SHIT.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 6 2009, 06:01 PM~12626039
> *Jr. After Party at ur SHOP? hahhaa
> *


ya sabes que si :biggrin: 
we will stay till RUTHIE leaves hahahaa


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12625060
> * HIS JUST A HATER CUZ HE AIN'T GETTING ANY ATTENTION</span>*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 6 2009, 07:08 PM~12626109
> *LET THEM HATERS HATE RUTHIE THEY CAN EAT SHIT.
> *



thats right! whats good eddie!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 6 2009, 07:08 PM~12626110
> *ya sabes que si  :biggrin:
> we will stay till RUTHIE leaves hahahaa
> *



well thats if she wants 2 leave! shiet we can pull " AN ALL NIGTHER" :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 6 2009, 07:11 PM~12626140
> *thats right! whats good eddie!
> *


NUTTIN KEEPING WARM HOW THE WEATHER IN THE EAST BAY, HERE IN MONTEREY IT'S GETTING COLD AND FOGGY HERE


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 6 2009, 07:14 PM~12626165
> *NUTTIN KEEPING WARM HOW THE WEATHER IN THE EAST BAY, HERE IN MONTEREY IT'S GETTING COLD AND FOGGY HERE
> *



brother its COLD ASS FUCK over here in the 510! pero not FOGGY!  ...well after the Calendar Signin' this saturday my brother an i are heading to SALINAS/MARINA831 for our cousins 18th Bday!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Whats Up Mr. Kutty! How u been Bro?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Los are you takin' the "CYCO LOUNGE" this saturday?


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

not shure ,i dont want to b the only 1 there with a car. if some of the others are taking there cars i will.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 6 2009, 06:12 PM~12626150
> *well thats if she wants 2 leave! shiet we can pull " AN ALL NIGTHER"  :biggrin:
> *


you know she wont leave, she always down to kick it with us :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Here Enjoy!  A LiL somethin' something! 

DjKrazy and Big Daddy.wma


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 6 2009, 07:41 PM~12626440
> *you know she wont leave, she always down to kick it with us :biggrin:
> *



i know shes DOWN! .. :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

WHat this saturday a photo shoot call me. Im there AZTECAS 4 LIFE
TTT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Im sure ill be there to pick up a Calendar and show the homies at SLM some love


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

IS THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW AVAILABLE YET?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 6 2009, 07:30 PM~12626328
> *brother its COLD ASS FUCK over here in the 510! pero not FOGGY!   ...well after the Calendar Signin' this saturday my brother an i are heading to SALINAS/MARINA831 for our cousins 18th Bday!
> *


THIS WEEKEND IS SUPPOSE TO BE NICE UP ON THE COAST SALAS IS ONLY 20-25 MINUTES EAST OF THE COAST.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 3 2009, 04:23 PM~12594777
> *i'll be there big daddy is their tacos
> *


DAMN BRO, CAN'T YOU READ HE SAID THEY'LL BE THERE SIGNING CALENDARS.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Jan 6 2009, 09:36 PM~12628910
> *IS THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW AVAILABLE YET?
> *


not yet hopefully it will be here this weekend


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 7 2009, 09:28 AM~12631645
> *not yet hopefully it will be here this weekend
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 6 2009, 08:42 PM~12627237
> *Here Enjoy!   A LiL somethin' something!
> 
> DjKrazy and Big Daddy.wma
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 7 2009, 03:27 AM~12630503
> *DAMN BRO, CAN'T YOU READ HE SAID THEY'LL BE THERE SIGNING CALENDARS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



es q pensamos con la pansa :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 7 2009, 09:28 AM~12631645
> *not yet hopefully it will be here this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 6 2009, 07:42 PM~12627237
> *Here Enjoy!   A LiL somethin' something!
> 
> DjKrazy and Big Daddy.wma
> ...


thats fuckin tight :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 7 2009, 09:09 AM~12631959
> *es q pensamos con la pansa  :biggrin:
> *


y a veses con otra cosa tambien


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 7 2009, 10:59 AM~12632332
> *y a veses con otra cosa tambien
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



so you guys salling food there right, para no desayunar


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 7 2009, 09:33 AM~12631680
> *
> *



MAKE SURE TO CLICK ON THE LINK "DjKrazy and Big Daddy.wma" TO LISTEN TO THE MIX FOR THIS SATURDAY'S EVENT!!!!

COME OUT AND SUPPORT SLM-BIG DADDY AUTO PARTS- AND OF COURSE THE LADIES OF THE SLM CALENDAR 2009 !!!

DJ KRAZY REPPIN' AZTECAS C.C EASTBAY & MODESTO CHAPTERS!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 7 2009, 11:28 AM~12633079
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> so you guys salling food there right, para no desayunar
> *


yup prob have some chile verde, arroz and frijoles


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 6 2009, 08:42 PM~12627237
> *Here Enjoy!   A LiL somethin' something!
> 
> DjKrazy and Big Daddy.wma
> ...




thanks 4 da mixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I almost got up n dance :biggrin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 7 2009, 01:15 PM~12633609
> *thanks 4 da mixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> I almost got up n dance  :biggrin:
> *


haha if i can do that with an online mix think of how imma get down on the turntables saturday... find a girl and start dancing at the shop!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Damm I can't make it :angry: but fck every 1 have fun and jr share da girl's


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ+Jan 7 2009, 01:20 PM~12633642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ur alive :0 been calling u n no answer :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Jan 6 2009, 10:36 PM~12628910
> *IS THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW AVAILABLE YET?
> *


THE NEWS ISSUE IS GETTING DROPPED OFF @ THE OFFICE TOMORROW, I'LL MAKE SURE THERE WILL BE SOME @ BIG DADDY'S THIS WEEKEND....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 8 2009, 12:42 AM~12640609
> *THE NEWS ISSUE IS GETTING DROPPED OFF @ THE OFFICE TOMORROW, I'LL MAKE SURE THERE WILL BE SOME @ BIG DADDY'S THIS WEEKEND....
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 8 2009, 12:42 AM~12640609
> *THE NEWS ISSUE IS GETTING DROPPED OFF @ THE OFFICE TOMORROW, I'LL MAKE SURE THERE WILL BE SOME @ BIG DADDY'S THIS WEEKEND....
> *


cool i have bien waiting 4 it! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 8 2009, 12:42 AM~12640609
> *THE NEWS ISSUE IS GETTING DROPPED OFF @ THE OFFICE TOMORROW, I'LL MAKE SURE THERE WILL BE SOME @ BIG DADDY'S THIS WEEKEND....
> *


 :0 is this THE issue pauly?

been waiting for it. howz everything?


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

AZTECAS WILL BE THERE FA SHO.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHINITOS MATEMATICOS.


Eran una vez dos matemeticos chinos que andaban de viaje por N.Y.; esa noche decidieron ir a un table dance y deleitar sus diminutos ojos con la belleza de la mujer de occidente.
Siendo economistas y para no pagar la entrada en vano, acordaron que solo uno de ellos iba a entrar y si estaba bien el ambiente, avisar?a al otro por medio del mesero.
Cuando entra el chinito, pues se maravillo con el lugar, no solo utilizo la vista, sino que aparte de la barra libre, había libertad de 'meter las manos en la masa'.
Después de una hora, finalmente le mando al amigo una nota con el mesero que
decía:
61, 31, 41, / + 31 + 41, 20, 20, 20, 20
Cuando el chinito vio esto entro
corriendo al lugar.
El mesero se había quedado sorprendido de que solo con números hubiera entendido y fue a preguntarle a los chinitos que significaban, a lo que
respondieron: '¡¡¡Ah! Mul sencilo'
61, 31, 41, / + 31 + 41, 20, 20, 20
Se senta uno, tenta uno, calenta uno, entle mas tenta uno, mas calenta uno........vente, vente, vente


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty+Jan 7 2009, 02:39 PM~12635095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 8 2009, 09:25 AM~12642068
> *CHINITOS MATEMATICOS.
> Eran una vez dos matemeticos chinos que andaban de viaje por N.Y.;  esa noche decidieron ir a un table dance y deleitar sus diminutos ojos con la belleza de la mujer de occidente.
> Siendo economistas y para no pagar la entrada en vano, acordaron que solo uno de ellos iba a entrar y si estaba bien el ambiente, avisar?a al otro por medio del mesero.
> ...


lol.... lol... :rofl:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 8 2009, 09:25 AM~12642068
> *CHINITOS MATEMATICOS.
> Eran una vez dos matemeticos chinos que andaban de viaje por N.Y.;  esa noche decidieron ir a un table dance y deleitar sus diminutos ojos con la belleza de la mujer de occidente.
> Siendo economistas y para no pagar la entrada en vano, acordaron que solo uno de ellos iba a entrar y si estaba bien el ambiente, avisar?a al otro por medio del mesero.
> ...


Good one Jess...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

so who's gonna stop by on saturday???


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

COUNT ME IN!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 8 2009, 03:48 PM~12644892
> *so who's gonna stop by on saturday???
> *


i'll be stopping by


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

I GOT THE NEW STREETLOW ISSUE IN.............


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 8 2009, 06:50 PM~12646529
> *I GOT THE NEW STREETLOW ISSUE IN.............
> *


ttt ttt ttt on that one!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 8 2009, 06:10 PM~12646706
> *ttt ttt ttt on that one!
> *


there are some pics of you in the new issue as well :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 8 2009, 06:50 PM~12646529
> *I GOT THE NEW STREETLOW ISSUE IN.............
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 8 2009, 07:38 PM~12646945
> *there are some pics of you in the new issue as well :biggrin:
> *


is that right?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Is ms tasty gonna b there :cheesy: I want her 2 sign my magazine.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what up 84cutty...


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 8 2009, 09:39 PM~12647550
> *is that right?
> *


what up RUTHIE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Is ms tasty gonna b there :cheesy: I want her 2 sign my magazine.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 8 2009, 09:30 PM~12648195
> *Is ms tasty gonna b there :cheesy: I want her 2 sign my magazine.
> *



:roflmao: thats a good one TONE!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 8 2009, 06:14 PM~12646223
> *TTT
> *



you rock RUTHIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

1 more day.


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 9 2009, 07:08 AM~12651284
> *1 more day.
> *


got to get my records ready....
:werd:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 9 2009, 07:08 AM~12651284
> *1 more day.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 8 2009, 08:30 PM~12648195
> *Is ms tasty gonna b there :cheesy: I want her 2 sign my magazine.
> *


nope sorry she not gonna be here, guess she busy!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 9 2009, 09:24 AM~12651984
> *nope sorry she not gonna be here, guess she busy!
> *


 :biggrin: wassup BIGDADDY?, long time no see. i hope all is well with you, just checking in seeing how everything is. hopefully i make it out tomorrow, i would love to see some lovely latinas and get my grub on too. ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 9 2009, 08:34 AM~12652054
> *:biggrin: wassup BIGDADDY?, long time no see. i hope all is well with you, just checking in seeing how everything is. hopefully i make it out tomorrow, i would love to see some lovely latinas and get my grub on too. ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully you can make it down, be cool to kick it again!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 8 2009, 09:30 PM~12648195
> *Is ms tasty gonna b there :cheesy: I want her 2 sign my magazine.
> *



can she sign my head?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 9 2009, 10:11 AM~12652333
> *can she sign my head?
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 9 2009, 09:11 AM~12652333
> *can she sign my head?
> *


este cabron!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 9 2009, 12:32 PM~12653328
> *este cabron!
> *



pues voy a ir solo :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 9 2009, 09:56 PM~12659275
> *pues voy a ir solo  :cheesy:
> *


pues entonces a dar le vuelo!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

PICS!!! :angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 10 2009, 05:41 PM~12664520
> *PICS!!!     :angel:
> *



x2



I got wife owned :angry: :angry: she said can u help me move the furniture in
our room around :angry: I knew I was not going  we moved our room n my kids rooms by the time we were done it was 5 pm :angry:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED!!!
SPECIALS THANKS TO THE FINE ASS MODELS ALSO!! YA WERE LOOKIN BEUTIFUL!!


PICS COMIN!!!! 

SANTA CLARA ST HAD 2 BLOCKS OF MUSIC!!!!

HAHAHAHA

DJ KRAZY 

RITCHIE WILL POST PICS TOMORROW!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 10 2009, 10:35 PM~12666343
> *x2
> I got wife owned  :angry:  :angry:  she said can u help me move the furniture in
> our room around  :angry:  I knew I was not going   we moved our room n my kids rooms by the time we were done it was 5 pm  :angry:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :roflmao: :roflmao: ESTE CABRON


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 10 2009, 08:35 PM~12666343
> *x2
> I got wife owned  :angry:  :angry:  she said can u help me move the furniture in
> our room around  :angry:  I knew I was not going   we moved our room n my kids rooms by the time we were done it was 5 pm  :angry:
> *


no pics for you, should have left before she woke up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jan 10 2009, 08:47 PM~12666471
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED!!!
> SPECIALS THANKS TO THE FINE ASS MODELS ALSO!! YA WERE LOOKIN BEUTIFUL!!
> PICS COMIN!!!!
> ...


Thank you for spinning the beats, you even had the people at the bus stop putting on a show.... that shit was classic!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 11 2009, 10:34 AM~12669435
> *Thank you for spinning the beats, you even had the people at the bus stop  putting on a show.... that shit was classic!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 10 2009, 09:35 PM~12666343
> *x2
> I got wife owned  :angry:  :angry:  she said can u help me move the furniture in
> our room around  :angry:  I knew I was not going   we moved our room n my kids rooms by the time we were done it was 5 pm  :angry:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 11 2009, 10:33 AM~12669418
> *no pics for you, should have left before she woke up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dammmmmmmmmmmmm da would of been 2 early :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 11 2009, 02:25 PM~12670921
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmm da would of been 2 early  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 11 2009, 10:34 AM~12669435
> *Thank you for spinning the beats, you even had the people at the bus stop  putting on a show.... that shit was classic!!!
> *


HAHA THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.....DAMN WHERE THE FUCK WAS I WHEN THEY TOOK THESE PICSSSSS!!!!

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKr...2f0f15d1855.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKr...cd0d7a9b6c9.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKr...005dcf7331a.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKr...9c3a439c35b.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKr...31494bd89bf.jpg


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 11 2009, 10:34 AM~12669435
> *Thank you for spinning the beats, you even had the people at the bus stop  putting on a show.... that shit was classic!!!
> *



:roflmao: they had their own little party going on at the bus top! :roflmao:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jan 11 2009, 04:24 PM~12671686
> *HAHA THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.....DAMN WHERE THE FUCK WAS I WHEN THEY TOOK THESE PICSSSSS!!!!
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKr...2f0f15d1855.jpg
> ...




:0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

here are some pictures that i took! not to many!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I had tons of FUN, Big thanks to every one that came and showed there love and support for the Calendar and the girls!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ps Dj Krazy rocked the streets


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 11 2009, 06:48 PM~12672846
> *I had tons of FUN, Big thanks to every one that came and showed there love and support for the Calendar and the girls!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ps Dj Krazy rocked the streets
> *



=)..... ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE U RUTHIE!! K.I.T GIRLY!

DJ KRAZY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 11 2009, 06:23 PM~12672592
> *here are some pictures that i took! not to many!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 11 2009, 06:15 PM~12672508
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jan 11 2009, 03:24 PM~12671686
> *HAHA THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.....DAMN WHERE THE FUCK WAS I WHEN THEY TOOK THESE PICSSSSS!!!!
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKr...2f0f15d1855.jpg
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY 94_@Jan 11 2009, 10:15 PM~12675848
> *   WOW NICE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 11 2009, 11:03 PM~12676363
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



You missed out Jesse!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 11 2009, 11:10 PM~12676427
> *You missed out Jesse!
> *



I know bro


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 11 2009, 11:23 PM~12676563
> *I know bro
> *



para la proxima loco!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Another DjKrazy Mix..EnJoy~  

DJKRAZY END OF THE 2008 MIX.wma


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 12 2009, 02:45 AM~12677582
> *para la proxima loco!
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 12 2009, 07:55 AM~12678503
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


yeah you def should be angry :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 12 2009, 03:01 AM~12677605
> *Another DjKrazy Mix..EnJoy~
> 
> DJKRAZY END OF THE 2008 MIX.wma
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 12 2009, 08:47 AM~12678793
> *
> *


hopefully it picks up and we still in business so we can have a bbq here in the back and just kick back and chill!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 12 2009, 10:24 AM~12679041
> *hopefully it picks up and we still in business so we can have a bbq here in the back and just kick back and chill!!!
> *



hang in there my brother :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

looked liked good times


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 12 2009, 09:33 AM~12679118
> *hang in there my brother  :biggrin:
> *


ya sabes que si....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 11 2009, 05:48 PM~12672846
> *I had tons of FUN, Big thanks to every one that came and showed there love and support for the Calendar and the girls!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ps Dj Krazy rocked the streets
> *


hell yeah he rocked it, im still laughing at the shit going on at the bus stop cause of the tight ass music that was going on, and then the guy singing to CHENTE at the end :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 12 2009, 11:22 AM~12679558
> *hell yeah he rocked it, im still laughing at the shit going on at the bus stop cause of the tight ass music that was going on, and then the guy singing to CHENTE at the end :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 12 2009, 11:22 AM~12679558
> *hell yeah he rocked it, im still laughing at the shit going on at the bus stop cause of the tight ass music that was going on, and then the guy singing to CHENTE at the end :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


J.R you should of called them over to kick it in front of the shop! 

I saw a teardrop run down your cheek when that chente song came on! :tears: :tears:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jan 12 2009, 01:08 PM~12680897
> *J.R you should of called them over to kick it in front of the shop!
> 
> I saw a teardrop run down your cheek when that chente song came on! :tears:  :tears:
> *


a tear drop ah cabron, it was cause i realized we were out of beer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 13 2009, 11:23 AM~12691541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DAAAMMIT!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

and those are just some of the pics should have been here to see all the other stuff that went on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 13 2009, 11:21 AM~12691522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> Pinche Ruthie Thinks Shes a "GANGSTA" mirala! So Serious! JK Ruthie! Love Ya babygirl!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

anyone in san jose or around the bay need parts hit me up!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > Pinche Ruthie Thinks Shes a "GANGSTA" mirala! So Serious! JK Ruthie! Love Ya babygirl!!
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 18 2009, 01:54 AM~12738520
> *:0
> *


 :0 DAAMM I LIKE DA THIN ONE!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

what up Kippy?


----------

